# FDA approves Prevacid for treating GERD in children



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

TAP Pharmaceuticals, a joint venture between Abbott Labs and Japan'sTakeda Chemical Industries, said on Monday that it has received asupplementary approval from the US Food and Drug Administration (FDA) toindicate Prevacid (lansoprazole) for children ages 1 to 11. Reuters Health Information 2002 http://mp.medscape.com/cgi-bin1/flo?y=mRtr0D88Jw0DZU0FLq20B4


----------



## slacker (Mar 23, 2002)

Wonderful. Its amazing these PPI's manage to stay FDA approved, with all the serious problems they have been causing people. Personally, I wouldn't let my dog take the stuff. But Lotronex and Zelnorm, well now, thats too dangerous







.slacker


----------

